# abdominal pain



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a question for all of you ladies.For the past while I have been getting these abdominal cramps, that dont feel like the normal IBS cramps. They feel more like period cramps then the usual spasmy cramps that I used to get. Does anyone else have experience with this? Last summer I had an abnormal pap smear and Im waiting to see my doctor hopefully next week (have an appt but need to change the day)Im a worrier and just wonder if anyone else has had this.thanks a bunch


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi ~Is your feeling of period-cramp-like pain a few days before and/or during your period? i only get confused about which pain it is during that time of the month... Don't know if this is also your case?abnormal pap smear is definitely worth seeing a dr. about and great that your appt is next week. Hope everything is all right. fingers crossed for you.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks







The terrible part is since I havent had these symptoms the last week I cant remember if it was just before or just after, im pretty much due for it in a bout a week so I will have to really pay attention, I have such a bad memorie yeesh


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi again







~ also, one thing i forgot to mention in my last post is that in between periods, some people may also feel some pain when ovualating (sp?)... for many that may not be that intense, but some people may feel more pain than others. So try not to worry too much and it's good that you're going to see your dr. Hugs.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I get the same thing both around ovulation time, which at my age is starting to vary and also throughout the week or so before my period. It's pretty common. It's a good idea to check out the abnormal pap just to be on the safe side. Take care.


----------

